# Another Challenge



## Sam (May 20, 2010)

Recommend me some good thriller/military novels, please. Nothing by Tom Clancy (read everything), Robert Ludlum (the same), Frederick Forsyth (see last two parentheses), or Jack Higgins. 

Let's see what you've got!


----------



## fix (May 20, 2010)

How about Bernard Cornwell? 
Plenty of action and always a great story line too. You've got Sharpes adventures in the Indian conflicts and Napolionic wars.   American civil war North v south and there are plenty of medieval and Norman Saxon confrontations. The author is very thorough in his research, bringing history alive in his books. I eagerly await his next work


----------



## The Backward OX (May 20, 2010)

Adolf Hitler: My part in his downfall ~ Spike Milligan.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

Almost anything by John Le Carre would serve your purposes. I'd imagine you've read those as well. Graham Greene is another author with a strong line in thrillers, especially Cold-War era work. Len Deighton had several very good novels during the 60s and 70s. I remember the Ipcress File particularly (Funeral in Berlin also comes to mind). I'm reading W. Somerset Maugham's Ashenden currently, and that would fit the bill also. The Quiller series of books I remember as being good, but it's been a great many years since then. I devoured that genre as a teenager.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 29, 2010)

_The Centurions_ by Jean Lartéguy.

it is about the Legion in North Africa, there is a follow up, The Praetorians, that covers Vietnam.


----------



## Foxee (May 29, 2010)

You might enjoy Ted Bell, too.


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

The Things They Carried by Tim O'Brien was good. It was about the Vietnam War.
I had to read it for my American Lit class and I enjoyed reading that one.


----------

